# msk0 watchdog timeout and interrupt storm



## demonking (Jul 7, 2013)

Hello Community,

*I* hope someone could help me with this problem. The last days *I* have tried to find a solution, but haven't found one.

The watchdog timeout happens, when I'm going to download something or copy a file on my _FTP_ server. When I start the transfer of the file, *I* wait a moment and then my down-/upload freeze_s_ at something around 500[ ]KB.  After waiting a little while or press a key like "return", it comes to the interrupt storm.


```
interrupt storm detected on "irq51:"; throttling interrupt source
```

Here _is_ some information about my system:

`ifconfig msk0`

```
msk0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	options=c009b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,VLAN_HWTSO,LINKSTATE>
	ether bc:ae:c5:5a:ef:ec
	inet 192.168.2.30 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.2.255 
	nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
	media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex,flowcontrol,rxpause,txpause>)
	status: active
```

`pciconf -lv`

```
mskc0@pci0:3:0:0:	class=0x020000 card=0x84391043 chip=0x438111ab rev=0x11 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Marvell Technology Group Ltd.'
    device     = 'Yukon Optima 88E8059 [PCIe Gigabit Ethernet Controller with AVB]'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
```

`vmstat -i`

```
interrupt                          total       rate
irq1: atkbd0                         916          2
irq16: hdac1                          97          0
irq17: ehci0 ehci1+                 8729         21
irq18: ohci0 ohci1*                   67          0
irq19: ahci1                        2883          7
irq25: hdac0                           4          0
irq51: mskc0                          90          0
irq256: hpet0:t0                   30332         75
Total                              43118        107
```

loader.conf

```
hw.msk.msi_disable=1
hw.pci.enable_msi=0
hw.pci.enable_msix=0
```

rc.conf

```
hostname="FreeBSD.local.domain"
keymap="german.iso.acc.kbd"
ifconfig_msk0="DHCP"

sshd_enable="YES"
moused_enable="YES"
powerd_enable="YES"
# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="AUTO"
```

I have also tried to change 
	
	



```
ifconfig_msk0="DHCP"
```
 to 
	
	



```
ifconfig_msk0="SYNCDHCP"
```
 but nothing changed.

If nothing helps, *I* will buy a new network card. 

Greet_ings,_

Demonking


----------



## jozze (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm not sure if I can help you, but others will be able to do a better job if you would also post which version of FreeBSD you're using.


----------



## jozze (Jul 7, 2013)

Also, I found some useful posts: this one suggests a broken network card, the other two, which are solved, were solved by changing some BIOS configurations, but they were about hard drives, I think.


----------



## demonking (Jul 7, 2013)

jozze said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if I can help you, but others will be able to do a better job if you would also post which version of FreeBSD you're using.



`uname -a`:


```
FreeBSD FreeBSD.local.domain 10.0-CURRENT FreeBSD 10.0-CURRENT #0 r+0493cfe: Sun Jun 30 16:57:42 CEST 2013    root@FreeBSD.local.domain:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```



			
				jozze said:
			
		

> Also, I found some useful posts: this one suggests a broken network card, the other two, which are solved, were solved by changing some BIOS configurations, but they were about hard drives, I think.



Have tried erverything, but nothing helps. But thanks


----------



## jozze (Jul 7, 2013)

Well, 10-CURRENT is prone to breakage, a lot of it is work in progress, and most of all, it's just not stable (it's not even guaranteed to build all the time). Also, it's officially not supported by this forum, but by the freebsd-current@freebsd.org mailing list: report your issue there, especially if you want to do your part as a tester. They're all very kind , don't worry. In the end, I would advise you to think twice, if you really need to track 10-CURRENT.

In any case, since this seems to be hardware related issue, try to install 9-STABLE for example (and keep 10-CURRENT in a virtual machine, you can use emulators/virtualbox-ose for example), and see if things work there. In other case, try a different network card.

Cheers!


----------



## fonz (Jul 7, 2013)

Moreover: see here.


----------



## xxjack12xx (Aug 10, 2013)

I have the same issue starting from FreeBSD 7 and now


```
FreeBSD laptop.jack.com 9.2-PRERELEASE FreeBSD 9.2-PRERELEASE #0: Fri Aug  9 16:03:36 PDT 2013     [email]jack@laptop.jack.com[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/LAPTOP  amd64
```

I have the same settings as the poster in loader.conf and sysctl.conf. I additionally run `ifconfig msk0 -mediaopt rxpause txpause flowcontrol` and it delays the watchdog timeouts a little better, but it will eventually start throwing watchdog timeouts and the card won't work until I reboot the system.


```
Aug  9 22:59:40 laptop kernel: msk0: watchdog timeout
Aug  9 22:59:40 laptop kernel: msk0: link state changed to DOWN
Aug  9 22:59:42 laptop kernel: msk0: link state changed to UP
Aug  9 23:00:00 laptop kernel: msk0: watchdog timeout
Aug  9 23:00:00 laptop kernel: msk0: link state changed to DOWN
Aug  9 23:00:02 laptop kernel: msk0: link state changed to UP
```


```
mskc0@pci0:3:0:0:       class=0x020000 card=0x0300107b chip=0x435111ab rev=0x10 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Marvell Technology Group Ltd.'
    device     = '88E8036 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
```
The card works perfectly fine with Windows.


----------

